# (Verkaufe) Intel Core 2 Duo E6850  und MSI P35 Neo2-FR/FIR



## Longtom (19. Januar 2010)

Verkaufe einen: 

 INTEL Core 2 Duo E6850 (2mal 3000Mhz) 60€ (ohne Versand) 
 Die CPU ist Tray also ohne Verpackung und Kühler 

 und ein :

MSI P35 Neo2-FR/FIR (so. 775) 40€ (ohne Versand) Verkauft an DiruDaisuke

 Zubehör Handbuch Treiber CD und ATX Blende 

 Wer beides zusammen nimmt bekommt nen Arctic-Cooling Freezer CPU kühler (neu) dazu .
 Steht auch im PCGHX Forum im Marktplatz .
 Bei Fragen einfach melden .


----------



## Longtom (21. Januar 2010)

Pusch


----------



## Longtom (23. Januar 2010)

Keiner der nen E6850 braucht ?


----------

